# your wild life



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what kind of wild life or creatures ect.........does everyone have in there state..or near where they live...If you have pics of natural wild life ...we'd love to see them....feel free to post them.....

such as Australia has kangaroos AKA roos.... ect.....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Kangaroo are all too common

Infact I'm sick of seeing them all the time
Koalas are around but extremely shy and i have only seen a handful in the wild before
Platypus... never seen one wild but pleanty in zoos
And echidnas Ive seen them a couple of time and i think they are gorguz 

and we always have cockatoos screeching in the morning or magpies swooping you in spring 

what else is there? Cant think

Edit: I'm sure if i looked on mums PC i could find some pictures of me at Featherdale Wildlife Park a few years ago
I could show you the pic of the snake wrapping me and my friend together :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> and we always have cockatoos screeching in the morning or magpies swooping you in spring


 Alyssa...you have cockatoos that are wild there? wow it is neat but I know they get real noisy in captivity......I can only imagine what they are like in the wild......It's like an annoying bug called a cricket......here in california..



> Edit: I'm sure if i looked on mums PC i could find some pictures of me at Featherdale Wildlife Park a few years ago
> I could show you the pic of the snake wrapping me and my friend together :ROFL:


Alyssa ...yes we would love to see your pics of going to the wildlife park..... :leap:

I was talking with keren that is from Australia...I don't know if you guys live close to one another..? but we were talking about the roos....on how much trouble they get into.... :help:

Oh Koalas..are so cute... 

Platypus....they are such interesting creatures.....we shall call one Donald duck...LOL

echidnas...they look like a porcupine in a way ...kinda like ours ...but yours has a beak...LOL

how neat.... :thumbup:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes pleanty of wild cockies
And we have crickets here too.. though they are relaxing when your sitting outside on a summer night 

Yes i live reasonable close to keren..
Kangaroos get in lots of troule all the time
Hit by cars, stuck in fences, being wounded etc
But they do taste good :wink: 
I love echidnas and koalas.. its a shame you dont see them much  

And i almost forgot all the possums that come around here.. not as much where i live but in other places they are everywhere lol
Tonight ill ask mum where the photos are stored (she has thousands on her PC)
And ill try get them up on here


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Let's see...coyotes (way to many!), wild horses (on the hills behind our house), rabbits, pheasants, occasional deer, and that's about it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh! in the northern territory and other places they have wild brumbies. Most consider them a pest as they wreck fencing, eat feed, drink out of their dams and tear up the landscape. But i think they are pretty  I think when im older i would like a brumby to ride :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I love echidnas and koalas.. its a shame you dont see them much


 I really wish I could to....we have been wanting to visit Australia.....but never have the money for it to go...... 



> And i almost forgot all the possums that come around here..


 Alyssa... we have possums as well...when I lived in the city .....I had my window opened and seen 2 flash light eyes...I got a flashlight and shinned it on it..... and it was a possum....peeping tom possum ......kinda made me nervous at first.....



> Tonight ill ask mum where the photos are stored (she has thousands on her PC)
> And ill try get them up on here


 Alyssa....that would be wonderful....can't wait.... 

Alyssa..how neat that you live real close to keren...she is a very nice person and very knowledgeable....I talk to her here and I really enjoy our conversations....
Keren was saying the same thing about the roos...I never in a million years knew you can eat them and they are quite tastey as well.....and I never knew they were so much trouble...... :shocked: Keren mentioned that roos even chase the livestock......wow they are real trouble makers.... :worried:



> brumbies


 Alyssa....I looked up what a brumby was ...they are very beautiful....called wild horses here...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes and in times of drought they go into the towns and jump onto highways etc
And yes you can buy kangaroo meat in some stores and they are good on kebab sticks 

One time at my friends house, she was talking about how she never wants to eat kangaroo. The next day her dad went out and bought kangaroo. She didnt realise but i had a sneaking suspision it was kangaroo. As soon as she finished, he said.. You know what that was? Kangaroo and he walked away smirking
I cracked up laughing because you should have seen the look on her face it was like :shocked: :slapfloor: 

I love australia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Let's see...coyotes (way to many!), wild horses (on the hills behind our house), rabbits, pheasants, occasional deer, and that's about it.


 Kylee... sounds like us ...we to have all those kinds of wild life...except the wild horses aren't in the back ....we have to travel a bit to see them.....we also have wild turkeys...quail....foxes....mountain lions....occasionally....white eagle..hawks....a barn owl...that was in our barn flew out and hit the poo target...LOL yuck it was huge.... we get the occasional hoot owls also....they always say the same thing..."who"....  
we have rattle snakes....king snakes.... I better stop for now.....


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

We have a lot of deer here. and i mean a lot. We have lots of albino and pied (spotted and blotcched) ones. A few that are white on one end and brown on the other, a few years ago we were walking on our property, and i almost stepped on a baby deer hidden in the grass. We watched all day long and his mom finally came back to get him that evening. 
Lots of quail and pheasant, coyotes of course. A few foxes are left on the isalnd. I think the neatest thing is we have no opossumm like so many places around here. 
Living on the island we see seals and sealions all the time at the beach. Orcas are a pretty commen sight here. Somewhere i have some pictures...let me see if i can dig them up.....well couldnt find the ones i took but i found the ones that my cousin sent from when she was here. This was at keystone, where the ferry to port townsend goes out of about twenty minutes from my house.
























We see these guys in the bay thats about five minutes from our house sometimes we see humpbacks as well. we see the occaional sand shark, they get trapped in pools when they tide gets really low. of course jellies and crabs and such. I live within walking distance of the beach I wouldnt change that for the world. Its so neat because we can walk there but yet we live out in the country and woods.
We have several species of owls here the barn owl being the most commen, we have a nest behind our house. We also have screech, great horn, and the rare barred owl here. Saw a barn owl the other night while we were out on a trail wirde. he swooped down in front of us and landed in a tree nearby and just sat there and watched. 
I love the scenery here. If you do a google image search of whidbey island or deception pass you will see what i mean. The decepion pass bridge was the bridge they used in the movie the ring. i always think of that when we go over it. It was kinda creepy looking in the movie but it really is a beautiful place.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

moose (lots!!!) they are everywhere. Cows and calves come to our yard sometimes, and lick the condensation off the windows and stare at the goats, who try to butt them through the fence.. :roll:

Bears, not as common in our area, but where i used to live we would see a few everyday, along with caribou . Soldotna, Eagle River.. has had a few bear attacks on goats...

Lots of Fox, Porqupine, rabbits..

A short drive and you will see mountain goats, dall sheep- they hang out on the cliffs along the roads, orca, beluga, humpback whales. Swans and owls, lots of cranes, Buffalo down in kodiak.

There are lots of wolves but they stay away from all the populated area. Tons of eagles, falcon, puffin, loons. Never seen a musk ox but they are common up north, along with polar bear.

lots of fish too, reds, silvers, kings, halibut, trout, etc....

I didnt take these, these are from our local newspaper.....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love Mooses :ROFL: 

I am hoping to see one next year when i go to America


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Now theres a place i would love to visit. DUring the summer i think . the pictures i have seen of Alaska are just breath taking.
i forgot to mention our local eagle population! we have bald eagles all over the place. I almost hit one the other day. I came over the hill and it came flying out of a ditch by the raod holding a rabbit. Scared the living daylights out of me. 
We also have giant doves here, they stand about eighteen inches tall.
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they are HUGE. whew, dont ever get a cow angry, she could snap your neck and not even realize it. :shocked: they really are beautiful though...  

sad alot of them are road kill, so far ...271 this year (there is a board "BRAKE FOR MOOSE" on the highway that they count the people who hit moose). ruins the cars too.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

We have the usual list of characters- deer, mountain lion, fox, black bear, martins, racoons, bald & golden eagles, coyote, porcupines, osprey, all kinds of wild duck, geese, birds, snakes. reptiles etc etc.
As I live 7 miles of the ocean, I get to see grey whales, seals, sea lions, sharks (eeweee), etc 
But our most uncommon animal for the rest of the lower 48 is the Roosevelt Elk- a really impressive animal when you are sitting on your horse and his antlers are above your head.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i want to see an elk, and a kangaroo. never seen either!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

kangaroos are weird and quiet
And no you cant ride in their pouches
I've heard of some americans getting some weird idea that we ride in kangaroos to school
NO idea where they got that from but we most certainly wouldnt fit in there! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> kangaroos are weird and quiet
> And no you cant ride in their pouches
> I've heard of some americans getting some weird idea that we ride in kangaroos to school
> NO idea where they got that from but we most certainly wouldnt fit in there!


Alyssa.....we learned from bugs bunny... :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

alot of people think alaskans live in igloos and drive dogsleds to school... too cold to do that, and where would your dogs stay? it would get awful noisy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sparks879....that looks so beautiful hope you can find more pics.....we love going to the ocean and walking the beaches.....finding shells and such....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i would love to see a beach (yep never seen one that wasnt rocky or without snow!).....  i want to se one with Really blue water, and sand.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

newspaper or not ..those are cool pics ...thanks for sharing them....Katrina..  

It's sad that some of the goats are being killed by bear...

the moose are neat...looking... but the calves are so cute. wow...Licking the condensation off the windows ........I hope you have strong windows LOL  :thumbup: 
The goats actually butt heads ....though the fence...wow that is interesting :scratch: 
they sure wouldn't win with a moose...LOL :shades: 

you have some yummy fish around there....


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

We have varying beaches around here. Double bluff has got to be my favorite you can walk forever, thats where we usually see the bald eagles. Too shallow for whales there we do see the sharks there. I found some pictures of it. the bluffs are beautiful and if youre licky you can find mammoth bones in them, a friend of mine has a tuck that measures twelve feet from end to end, and its broken at one end.
http://www.visitwhidbey.com/information ... each-5.jpg
http://www.murderhewrites.com/0aa8e2b0.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2114/237 ... 84f1_o.jpg
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x285 ... _bluff.jpg
the eagles sit in the trees at the top. the blue heron tend to stay in the tide pools. 
there are sandy and rocky parts of the beach, when we have record low tides you can walk all the way across the bay to the other side (maxwelton beach) The bay is called useless bay, named because it was too shallow to ever get large boats in there without running aground. 
this was taken down by the clinton ferry
http://www.whidbeyislandkayaking.com/waletail.jpg
this is at the port townsend ferry (gray whale)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/239 ... 1c9fc5.jpg
these arnt wild but we have an alpaca farm in greenbank for public viewing right o the highway
http://intelligenttravel.typepad.com/ph ... alpaca.jpg
you can see a lot of things at fort casey, by the port townsend ferry. there is a series of three forts in a trianle in the inlet there. For warden on the port townsend side, for ebey and for casey are here. casey is mostly closed up now due to it falling apart. But there is still a cannon there and some of the undergroud tunnels are still open. 
heres the bridge i was talking about
http://www.barnettassociates.net/wp-con ... pass-1.JPG
Ok i got to rambeling a lot more (again) about more then just the wildlife but as you can tell i just love it here. There isnt a lot here but its simply breath taking at a lot of points.
beth


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Those are some cool animals guys.
In this part of Minnesota, the wild animals are coyotes, deer, weasel, mink, skunk, raccoon, owl, hawks, rabbits, badger, variety of duck, canadian goose, pheasant, fox, turkey, occasional bald eagle, many other birds, big and small, and I could say elk and buffulo, as our neighbors own a large herd of buffalo, and my dad and two uncles own an elk ranch, but unless they get out they aren't commonly wild. A nice sized wild bull elk started showing up though.. people keep calling us telling us one of the elk are out, whenever we ask whos calling, they hang up :veryangry: Several people have tried shooting it, but we've tried to keep it on the down low about it at all, and we can't 'keep' it because it may have disease. We just got rid of the last two doe elk though  so he'll probably go away soon.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Around here in the middle of the Canadian prairies we have most everything talked about in this thread except those peculiar to Australia. Around my place specifically we have lots 'n' lots of coyotes, Whitetail and Mule deer, hawks, owls, and eagles. I've seen the occasional moose and elk and mountain lions have wandered down here in times of food shortages higher up. Skunks, porcupine, badgers and weasels are in abundance and tons o' songbirds stop by either migrating north or south.

For some reason unknown to myself, I have a great liking for magpies . . .










The reason I posted a pix of one is that I know that magpies take on different looks depending on where you are. I believe in Australia they are mostly white with occasional black markings. Oh, I realize they are scavengers and that they can make a heck of a noise, but for some reason I like 'em. Maybe they remind me of where I grew up. It's a rare moment I can't look out a window and see at least one magpie squawking and just generally letting the world know he is here and will not be ignored. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sparks879...do you ever go sea fishing?



> Now theres a place i would love to visit. DUring the summer i think . the pictures i have seen of Alaska are just breath taking.
> i forgot to mention our local eagle population! we have bald eagles all over the place. I almost hit one the other day. I came over the hill and it came flying out of a ditch by the raod holding a rabbit. Scared the living daylights out of me.
> We also have giant doves here, they stand about eighteen inches tall.
> beth


 sparks879...Alaska does look very beautiful....summer time would probably be the best time to visit ......I agree.... 



> they are HUGE. whew, dont ever get a cow angry, she could snap your neck and not even realize it. :shocked: they really are beautiful though...
> 
> sad alot of them are road kill, so far ...271 this year (there is a board "BRAKE FOR MOOSE" on the highway that they count the people who hit moose). ruins the cars too.


 Katrina..That is a very high number of moose getting killed ......What is the speed limit there?
Has anyone died from hitting them? And don't worry I won't get a moose mad or get in her way...especially if she has a calf.... :shocked:



> We have the usual list of characters- deer, mountain lion, fox, black bear, martins, racoons, bald & golden eagles, coyote, porcupines, osprey, all kinds of wild duck, geese, birds, snakes. reptiles etc etc.
> As I live 7 miles of the ocean, I get to see grey whales, seals, sea lions, sharks (eeweee), etc
> But our most uncommon animal for the rest of the lower 48 is the Roosevelt Elk- a really impressive animal when you are sitting on your horse and his antlers are above your head.


 enjoytheride...living 7 miles from the ocean must be real nice...... do you ever go sea fishing?
wow seeing a Roosevelt Elk ...on horse back.....with his antlers above your head...Ooooh...... :shocked: that is unnerving... :worried: :help: :shocked:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW those are all so beautiful animals, land and sea ones.

I guess we so take advantage of the beautiful wildlife we have around us. I know I would die to see a lot of the animals you all have seen and see all the time. 

We have Black bear, (that goodness not seen a lot near the farm), Coyotes, Lots of fox, deer, some Moose, (nothing like the pictures that were posted), Mountain Lions, TONS of Antelope. 

I just want to say wow you all have some very beautiful wildlife and sea animals that some of us would just LOVE to see as often as you do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i want to see an elk, and a kangaroo. never seen either!


me to Katrina......but still would like to see Alaska especially my DH...LOL 



> alot of people think alaskans live in igloos and drive dogsleds to school... too cold to do that, and where would your dogs stay? it would get awful noisy.


 Katrina...I thought Alaska was like that growing up......tv really exaggerates.... what it truly is...and that is real sad.....  It is beautiful and even has a walmart...LOL :greengrin:



> i would love to see a beach (yep never seen one that wasnt rocky or without snow!).....  i want to see one with Really blue water, and sand.


Katrina.. I would to .....I as well....never seen one with crystal clear blue water ..where you can see the sharks.LOL....and the bottom... :shocked: 
we have a ocean called fort bragg ca .....there is sand........ alot of it....but the water isn't clear blue....  
we have to travel quite far to go there....but we love it ......when we do.......It is so calming and neat to find the sea shells..ect


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sparks879...those are some beautiful pics...we don't mind seeing scenery pics as well....
I really appreciate them.... :wink: 



> Those are some cool animals guys.
> In this part of Minnesota, the wild animals are coyotes, deer, weasel, mink, skunk, raccoon, owl, hawks, rabbits, badger, variety of duck, canadian goose, pheasant, fox, turkey, occasional bald eagle, many other birds, big and small, and I could say elk and buffulo, as our neighbors own a large herd of buffalo, and my dad and two uncles own an elk ranch, but unless they get out they aren't commonly wild. A nice sized wild bull elk started showing up though.. people keep calling us telling us one of the elk are out, whenever we ask whos calling, they hang up :veryangry: Several people have tried shooting it, but we've tried to keep it on the down low about it at all, and we can't 'keep' it because it may have disease. We just got rid of the last two doe elk though  so he'll probably go away soon.


 yes Amos ...you could add elk and buffalo .....they are living in your area right..?....LOL.. The elk ranch do they raise them for meat production? 
I guess you do have a true wild elk......I think he will go away as well...especially if there is no doe elk's to flirt with... :wink: ....That could of been a bad situation ...especially if he was in rut... :shocked:



> The reason I posted a pix of one is that I know that magpies take on different looks depending on where you are. I believe in Australia they are mostly white with occasional black markings. Oh, I realize they are scavengers and that they can make a heck of a noise, but for some reason I like 'em. Maybe they remind me of where I grew up. It's a rare moment I can't look out a window and see at least one magpie squawking and just generally letting the world know he is here and will not be ignored. :ROFL:


 Bob ...That magpie of yours is so much nicer looking than our California magpie ..LOL


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes they live year round here. We raise them for meat and they cut the antlers yearly and make them into vitamins? I don't know the whole story, I try to stay away.
And yes the wild bull elk was in rut, he kept ruining the fences trying to get in with the girl elkies :ROFL: No different than goats I guess!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yes they live year round here. We raise them for meat and they cut the antlers yearly and make them into vitamins? I don't know the whole story, I try to stay away.
> And yes the wild bull elk was in rut, he kept ruining the fences trying to get in with the girl elkies :ROFL: No different than goats I guess!


 wow Amos... that is interesting ....how in the world do they make vitamins out of something like that..??... :shocked: now that is strange ...and very interesting...need to search the web to see if I can find something on it....

Oh my in rut...not good... :shocked: :help:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well our elk ranch name thingy is Triple V Elk Ranch, so you could search for that. The bottle my dad has here says : 
A dietary Supplement
Freeze Dried Antler
100% Minnesota Elk Antler

Elk antler is a rich natural source of nutrients (Chrondroitin Sulfate and Native Type II Collagen) necessary for optimum health. It has been found in compliance with the FDA for its ability to support and restore joint structure and function.

Freeze dried and formulated for:
Triple V elk Ranch



So theres that I guess.. the capsulses smell horrid btw XD

My dad and uncles are getting outta the business cause they're gettingn old and 'doesn't make much money' as my dad put it. But if they advertised, online, and other places they would probably do fine, and if they actually sold elk meat, but they're all horrible salesmen. Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you Amos...I never knew....that is very interesting... It's funny though.....if the capsulses smell real bad ...how do you get them past ....your nose...LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

:question: :question: *This is what I saw when I logged in, and for a moment I was entertained by the thought that AMOS was saying they raised magpies for meat and then cut the antlers off them to make vitamins. (Wow! Magpies sure do take on different personas depending on what part of the world you're in. I'm thinkin' the recession has hit Minnesota extra hard!)* :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Around here we have lots of Whitetail Deer, Raccoons, Groundhogs, Possums, squirrels( red and grey) chipmunks, skunks, black bear, red and grey fox, coyotes.....amongst the flying critters we have the absolute ugliest "turkey vultures"!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

creaturesall...that is hilarious... :greengrin: ..it does make it sound ... like Amos is raising magpies as meat.
and they even have antlers....now that is a rare species....LOL.... :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> Katrina..That is a very high number of moose getting killed ......What is the speed limit there?
> Has anyone died from hitting them? And don't worry I won't get a moose mad or get in her way...especially if she has a calf....


speed limit on that road is 65, but everyone drive 50ish, because of fog,snow, or just watching out for moose. Many people have died from hitting moose becuase they are so big they come through the windsheild (of a truck).

---you guys are right --turkey vultures are ugly!!
, 
these are the magpies we get....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Let's see, at the farm there are coyotes, pheasants (that my grandpa raised and set free,) I think that's all - it's all agricultural land, so lots of farming (hops are everywhere there!) Oh, wait, there are some Nutria (sp?) that live in the pond. Never seen one myself but I do hear that they are major ugly.  

Here at home, we have domestic dogs and cats  - there are some coyotes down near the railroad track, not very many though. Exciting, isn't it?! :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> speed limit on that road is 65, but everyone drive 50ish, because of fog,snow, or just watching out for moose. Many people have died from hitting moose becuase they are so big they come through the windsheild (of a truck).
> 
> ---you guys are right --turkey vultures are ugly!!
> 
> these are the magpies we get....


wow that is terrible with the accidents...
no wonder the impact is so bad....with the speed and the big weight and size of moose...
put them together ...and it will be a very bad outcome......sad... :tears:

Hey Katrina.. that's not fair ....your magpie look better than mine... :shades:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Bob - that is flipping hilarious XD

Ehem, someone has been dumping too many waste chemicals in Minnesota eh?

Never heard a magpie before, but they sure are purdy.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

AlaskaBoers--My Husband and I own a piece of property near Soldotna! It is about 1/2 mile from the Kenai River in the Kenai National Wildlife Refuge. And everyone's right--it is very beautiful there!

Anyway...I mainly see deer and turkeys...I took this pic out of my basement window! Other than that, there are coyotes, fox, rabbits, squirrels, racoons, opossums, ground hogs...lots of different birds too.


----------

